# Hootbob



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I was looking through some past rally pictures and it seemed to me that Hootbob was at just about every rally there ever was. I couldn't believe how he gets around. Then, I was really surprised to see that nobody saw that he infiltrated the Highland Games that some Outbackers participated in recently. I did a double-take and saw that he crashed them along with Gilligan. Man, that Hootbob is something.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I didn't even know he was Scottish!!!!

I guess we will have three pipers at Otter Lake now!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't think he is Scottish. I heard he just likes wearing kilts! Something of a "free spirit," I think.









Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I guess we will have three pipers at Otter Lake now!!!


And a partridge in a pear tree??









Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I heard he just likes wearing kilts! Something of a "free spirit," I think.


OK Mark, that's a mental image none of us needed!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I heard he just likes wearing kilts! Something of a "free spirit," I think.


*OK Mark, that's a mental image none of us needed! *









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Ahhhhhhhhh My Eyes!!! My poor Eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I heard he just likes wearing kilts! Something of a "free spirit," I think.


*OK Mark, that's a mental image none of us needed! *









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Ahhhhhhhhh My Eyes!!! My poor Eyes!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Easy, Easy everyone!!! I am sure he has his Canadian Boxers on under there!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice picture Jim









Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG! My Eyes My Eyes!!! AaAeeeyyyeee


----------

